# Drehstrommotor



## tintin (31 Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute ,
zumindest die die noch wach sind um die Uhrzeit

ich habe ein großes problem ich komm bei diesem thema immer durcheinander 
 es geht um den typenschild eines drehstrommotors

ich will einen motor mit einer sps und einem frequenzumrichter ansteuern

vorher muss ich aber herausfinden wie ich den motor anschliesse in STERN oder DREIECK

hier sind die daten die auf dem typenschild stehen

380/220   Y
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Δ
2 / 3.5 A
0,4 kW  0,45 cosf

könnt ihr mir bitte diese daten erklären 
kann ich den motor nun in stern und oder  dreieck schalten?
steht 380 V für Y?
und 220 für Δ?

bitte helft mir 

liebe grüße 

tintin


----------



## Mobi (31 Oktober 2009)

Du hast dir die Frage schon selber beantwortet. Es geht beides Stern und Dreieck. Du kannst auch einen Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf machen.


----------



## Woldo (31 Oktober 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Frage schon selber beantwortet. Es geht beides Stern und Dreieck. Du kannst auch einen Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf machen.


Mobi, den Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf kannst du aber sicher nicht in Deutschland am öffentlichen Stromnetz machen.

Tintin, wenn du einen 1-Phasen-FU (FU-Eingang L+N) hast, schließ den Motor in Dreieck an, wenn du einen 3-Phasen-FU hast, schließ den Motor in Stern an.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (31 Oktober 2009)

Woldo schrieb:


> Mobi, den Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf kannst du aber sicher nicht in Deutschland am öffentlichen Stromnetz machen.
> 
> Tintin, wenn du einen 1-Phasen-FU (FU-Eingang L+N) hast, schließ den Motor in Dreieck an, wenn du einen 3-Phasen-FU hast, schließ den Motor in Stern an.




Richtig ... also bei nem FU der für 230 vol ausgelegt ist klemmste den motor in Dreieck. bei nem 400V FU in Stern.
Aber du hast nen cosinus phi von 0,45  gut bei der Leistung nicht soo verwunderbar aber Steht auf dem Motor was  betreffend der Iso-Klasse  ein F oder B oder H müsste dann da stehen. 

Und wie alt ist der Motor? das könnte ggf. zu Problemen führen.


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2009)

Woldo schrieb:


> Mobi, den Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf kannst du aber sicher nicht in Deutschland am öffentlichen Stromnetz machen.



Erklär mal bitte die Aussage!
Na ja ok, bei der Leistungs brauchts eh keinen Stern-Dreieck Anlauf, baer ansonsten...


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Erklär mal bitte die Aussage!
> Na ja ok, bei der Leistungs brauchts eh keinen Stern-Dreieck Anlauf, baer ansonsten...



ich denke er hat Ustern = Udreieck / √3 angewendet. wonach, sollten die angaben stimmen Ustern um die 180V betragen würde ... 

grundsätzlich ist aber davon auszugehen, dass bei einem 380Y/220Δ die wicklungen nur für 220V ausgelegt sind und er am 230/400V-Netz nur in Y betrieben werden kann.


----------



## tintin (31 Oktober 2009)

*drehstrommotor*

ich habe einen FU der an 1 Phasen wechselstrom angeschlossen wird

was ich nicht verstehe wieso bei Y 380 V
und dreieck 220 V müsste das nicht anders herum sein 
oder haben die Spannungswerte nichts mit den symbolen zutun?
ich hoffe ihr könnt mein problem verstehen


liebe grüße 

tintin


----------



## thomas_1975 (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Trintin,
die Spannungsangaben beziehen sich auf die Auslegung der Wicklungen,
welche in deinem Fall für eine Spannung von 230 V ausgelegt sind.
Würdest du den Antrieb bei einem 400V Netz im Dreieck betreiben würden dies die Wicklungen nicht verdauen, mit der Sternschaltung erreichst du eine Strangspannung von 230 V da dies die Spannung von einer Phase auf den Sternpunkt ist. Im Dreieck würdest du 2 Phasen an die Wicklungen legen woraus eine Spannung von 400 V resultieren würde.
gruß Thomas


----------



## Woldo (31 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Erklär mal bitte die Aussage!
> Na ja ok, bei der Leistungs brauchts eh keinen Stern-Dreieck Anlauf, baer ansonsten...


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Wie willst du einen Drehstrommotor mit 230V Strangspannung im deutschen Stromnetz in Dreieck anschließen ohne dass sich der Motor nach kurzer Zeit ins Jenseits verabschiedet?


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

Woldo schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Wie willst du einen Drehstrommotor mit 230V Strangspannung im deutschen Stromnetz in Dreieck anschließen ohne dass sich der Motor nach kurzer Zeit ins Jenseits verabschiedet?



ist doch nun erschöpfend erklärt wurden, ich denke ralle als "vorwiegend programmierer" hat einfach nicht die "spannungsfestigkeit" der wicklungen beachtet ...

@thomas: schön erklärt


----------



## Woldo (31 Oktober 2009)

tintin schrieb:


> ich habe einen FU der an 1 Phasen wechselstrom angeschlossen wird
> 
> was ich nicht verstehe wieso bei Y 380 V
> und dreieck 220 V müsste das nicht anders herum sein
> ...


 
Tintin,

da du einen 1-Phasen-FU verwendest klemm deinen Motor, wie bereits oben geschrieben, in Dreieck an.

Grüsse


----------



## thomas_1975 (31 Oktober 2009)

Ein FU mit einer Phase bringt dir eben Ausgangsseitig keine 400 V sondern   230 V, und um die Wicklungen mit der notwendigen Spannung zu versorgen muß man diesen eben im Dreieck anschließen. ( vom Prinzip her )
gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2009)

Woldo schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint? Wie willst du einen Drehstrommotor mit 230V Strangspannung im deutschen Stromnetz in Dreieck anschließen ohne dass sich der Motor nach kurzer Zeit ins Jenseits verabschiedet?



Nein war es natürlich nicht, es sollte nur nochmal wirklich erklärt werden. Hier lesen so viele Leute rein, die wissen dann damit rein gar nichts anzufangen. Nun ist es erklärt und jeder weiß bescheid. 

PS: Es ist immer gut, solche Aussagen auch mit einer kurzen Erklärung zu hinterlegen!

@4L
Mit solchen Dingen befasse ich mich in der Tat normalerweise gar nicht.


----------



## The Blue (1 November 2009)

Auch bei einem FU mit 400V Einspeisung
lässt sich die Ausgangsspannung auf 230V begrenzen. 
Dabei besteht jedoch die Gefahr, 
das durch einen Wechsel des FUs 
die Einstellung nicht angepasst wird.

Sowieso kann ich nur jedem nahe legen,
die Schnellinbetriebnahme am FU durchzuführen,
da der FU die Masse des Motors etc. berechnet
um ihn vor Überlast zu schützen.

Sollte der FU schon einmal im Einsatz gewesen sein,
sollte man ihn zusätzlich vorher auf die Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen.


----------



## MSB (1 November 2009)

> Sowieso kann ich nur jedem nahe legen,
> die Schnellinbetriebnahme am FU durchzuführen,
> da der FU die Masse des Motors etc. berechnet
> um ihn vor Überlast zu schützen.



Das ist doch auch käse ... der FU berechnet rein gar nichts was den Motorschutz beträfe,
was du ihn nicht vorher als Nennstrom o.ä. vorgegeben hättest, und zwar manuell, von mir aus auch während der Schnellinbetriebnahme.

Von Herstellerspezifischen Datenbanken wenn FU und Motor von einem Hersteller kommen mal abgesehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ExGuide (1 November 2009)

tintin schrieb:


> vorher muss ich aber herausfinden wie ich den motor anschliesse in STERN oder DREIECK
> 
> hier sind die daten die auf dem typenschild stehen
> 
> ...



HIer ist zwar schon viel geschrieben worden, aber ich fasse es einmal zusammen:

- Motorwicklung ist für 220 Volt ausgelegt
- In der Dreieckschaltung ist der Motor wahrscheinlich richtig geschaltet
- In der Sternschaltung kann die Maschine an 380 Volt angeschlossen werden
- In einer Stern-Dreieckschaltung an 400 Volt verbrennt der Motor

Ich habe extra 220 Volt und Dreieckschaltung als "wahrscheinlich richtig" angegeben, da ich nicht weiß, ob der Umrichter einen Hochsetzsteller integriert hat. Es gibt (selten) solche Geräte, die intern ein höhere Spannung im Zwischenkreis (ca. 600 Volt) erzeugen, aus der dann wieder eine 400V-Motorspannung generiert wird. Ist aber selten.

"Normale" Umrichter erzeugen aus 230 Volt eine Zwischenkreisspannung von 325 Volt DC bei kapazitiver Glättung, der Wechselrichter macht dann daraus wieder ein Drehstromnetz mit 230 Volt Nennspannung.

Es gab und gibt in Deutschland tatsächlich auch Drehstromnetze mit 3 x 220 Volt, vornehmlich in Bergwerken über Tage und chemischen Betrieben. Ist aber ein totales Auslaufmodell.

Der Unterschied Deiner 220 Volt - Wicklung und der 230 Volt Nennspannung ist nicht so wichtig, da über IEC die Toleranz beider Werte passt. Allerdings muss man im Ex-Bereich hier aufpassen, das ist aber ein anderes Thema.
Wesentlich (vielleicht) ist, dass Dein Motor am FU bei voller Drehzahl etwas mehr Leistung abgeben kann, wenn die Verluste nicht zuschlagen....


----------



## Ludewig (1 November 2009)

Und im ländlichen Belgien ist 3 x 230 TT immer noch eine Art Standard.


----------



## The Blue (1 November 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch käse ... der FU berechnet rein gar nichts was den Motorschutz beträfe,
> was du ihn nicht vorher als Nennstrom o.ä. vorgegeben hättest, und zwar manuell, von mir aus auch während der Schnellinbetriebnahme.
> 
> Von Herstellerspezifischen Datenbanken wenn FU und Motor von einem Hersteller kommen mal abgesehen.
> ...



FUs von Siemens berechnen den Motor über die Schnellinbetriebnahme...


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (2 November 2009)

*Wenn Du mehr Leistung aus dem Antrieb rausholen willst...*

So, nun mach ich die Verwirrung perfekt. 

Ich persönlich würde den Motor in Dreieck, sprich an 230V anschließen, und zwar mit einem 400V Frequenzumrichter. Dann die Ausgangsspannung des FU an der Eckfrequenz 50Hz auf 230V stellen und den Umrichter in der Frequenz rauffahren bis 87Hz, dann hat er dort 400V. 

Der große Vorteil liegt darin, dass aus dem Motor dann die 1,73-fache Leistung rausgeholt werden kann, in der Fachwelt wird das "Betrieb mit 87Hz-Kennlinie" genannt. 

Geht wirklich, ist kein Trick, ist auch nicht illegal, besonders hilfreich wenn der Motor zu wenig Leistung hat und die Drehzahl bei 87Hz genutzt werden kann. 

Grüße SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Ludewig (2 November 2009)

@ SPS-Fuzzi.

So'was geht aber nur bei einem Antrieb, der sowohl elektrisch als auch mechanisch dafür ausgelegt ist!

Wenn der Fragesteller aus dem Heimwerkerbereich kommt, der Motor schon 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat oder Übderdrehzahlen mechanische Probleme machen können, nutzt diese Strategie natürlich nichts.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (2 November 2009)

Ganz klar. 

Ich habe diesen "Trick" bei neu projektierten Antrieben angewendet, da war meistens auch noch ein Getriebe dran, so dass man die Wurzel 3 höhere Drehzahl wieder mit der Untersetzung ausgleichen konnte. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## MSB (2 November 2009)

The Blue schrieb:


> FUs von Siemens berechnen den Motor über die Schnellinbetriebnahme...



4 Schritte bevor er das macht, habe ich aber schon die wichtigsten Motordaten eingegeben:
- Spannung
- Frequenz
- Strom
Somit ist hier dann auch bereits ein grundsätzlicher Motorschutz gegeben.
Der Rest ist dann nur noch wichtig um die Regeldynamik u.ä. zu verbessern.

Selbst für die Richtigkeit dieser Motorparameter ist zunächst eine korrekte Eingabe der o.g. Nenndaten erforderlich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tintin (2 November 2009)

wooowww so viele antworten ich danke euch sehr 
ihr habt mir sehr weiter geholfen
ich werde wahrscheinlich einen FU von siemens verwenden da der motor auch von siemens ist, 

vielen dank

tintin


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2009)

tintin schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich einen FU von siemens verwenden da der motor auch von siemens ist,



über diese logik wird sich S!3m3NS sehr freuen ...

kannst du noch die frage nach dem alter des motors beantworten? scheint ja irgendwie vor 87 zu sein ...


----------

